# Carpet Dilemma



## Seawater (Apr 23, 2013)

My small theater is 80% completed. I went to Home Depot and a private carpet dealer for measurements. Maybe the installation isn't as good but Home Depot beat the local guy by $600. So I had HD measure my basement and stairs for $35. Went in there twice after undecided. So tonight I went in and THEN they decide to tell me that it takes 3 weeks for delivery before installation. I ask why I wasn't told this beforehand. Let's not go there.

So then I went to Lowes. They had in stock a low cut commercial grade dark gray carpet for $.71 a SQ. ft. Good padding was $.63 a foot. I thought this was a pretty good deal. I have dricore installed in my basement. I also have stairs I have to have done.

So my obvious question. Is this carpet OK to use in a theater? It does seem relatively inexpensive. My theater is going to be Robert Ballard Dark Blue with a gold/brown trim. The colors do look great. Screen wall is flat black. I do wonder about acoustics.

Thanks, 
Scott


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Scott,.

From an acoustic point of view, the quality of the underlay is the more important of the two..
Use the best quality acoustic underlay you can afford..There a several brands available and a Google search will find what's available in your area..


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

what Scott said. the carpet you choose is all about aesthetics. it's the underlying core that you really should be thinking about. try to get at least a 1.5 inch thick underlay so as to help with sub vibrations. you'll be happier in the long run


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

if you want to save money ask a few local shops for an install price and order the carpet from Georgia directly. 90% of carpet is produced in Dalton Ga and there are reps for every brand including all those at Lowes and HD such as Shaw. There are many distributors on the internet. I saved 40-50% easily this way.


----------



## mrterry (Jun 14, 2013)

You do need to make sure that the carpet is antistatic - this can be instant death for components.

As a general rule-of-thumb, a medium-to-deep pile carpet is best and if there is additional underlay, then so much the better. However, do check the carpet performance for static.


----------

